# And we have babies.....



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Aren't they adorable!? I hope they make it. This is my first batch of Briggs babes so we'll see how it goes. I went ahead and put this small group in a breeder net in the tank. Not sure how many others will hatch out.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

My 7 y/o says AWWWW.. he also says that the eggs look like corn LOL


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

Creepy and cute at once. The eggs are gross looking, but the babies are so adorable


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable????? Not what I'm thinking as I feel them crush under my finger against the glass for the snails I have in my tank. Probably not the same type though.

These snails get pretty large, right?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Makes me think of alien egg pods from some video games I grew up playing. I hope I never have to deal with those in real life or I'll probably loose my cookies.

What is a brigg(sp?)? Pictures?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Adorable????? Not what I'm thinking as I feel them crush under my finger against the glass for the snails I have in my tank. Probably not the same type though.
> 
> These snails get pretty large, right?


UH! MEANIE! ) Why would you want to smoosh these adorable things? No, these are not the pest snails. They can get a bit large. Golfball +.



[email protected] said:


> What is a brigg(sp?)? Pictures?


Pomacea Bridgesii - a.k.a Mystery Snails as they are labled in the stores


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> What is a brigg(sp?)? Pictures?


Think it's Pomacea bridgesi (apple/mystery snail)

I agree, very cute!!


----------

